# Hi My Names Walter And I'm A Watchaholic



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

I've been interested in watches since my first timex wind up back in the late 70's. I have recently had the time and oppertunity to pursue a meaningfull relationship wih watches, first i dabbled with a hong kong milsub hommage and then a skx007k again from hong kong off 'bay. Recently i've achieved an early goal i set myself, the mkii stingray. I,ve also owned a zeno explorer and precista diver (18A). I've found i keep coming back to various forums through searches so i've decided to join a few and here i am. Early on in my research i came across ollech & wajs, though have yet to own one. Also i am very into the 'tool' aspect of CWC and marathon divers watches, though again i have yet to own one. I think i held off the decision in the late 90's between a tudor 2nd hand sub and a new cwc auto 300m while i carried out more research into the mid range end of the automatic watch market. I really enjoy seeing the mods people do and the emergence of the custom market like mkii. I have seen a few WWW watches over the years and really like the look of the type 48 modded o&W MP. Also i have an itch for a mil sub hommage like Quoll and clayman amongst others have done. As i am yet to undertake any watch tinkering i would appreciate any advice on fitting a domed acrylic to the o&w mp, is it a press fit? better done by an experienced person? Where would one go in the UK to have mki parts fitted? And whats the best candidate for a milsub hommage? As soon as i figure out how and take some pics 'll post'em in the meantime thanks for reading my post and having me on board!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to









Enjoy your stay


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome aboard Walter, you`ll not find a cure for your watchaholicism here, that`s for sure


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome , I`m new as well in the last few weeks i`ve got 2 watches 1 strap since i joined The Watch Forum







.

David .


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

welcome Walter, enjoy your stay

Ooh anything Orange is very welcome


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome Walter - I've bought 4 watches in six weeks since joining - prepare to be skint mate


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome Walter











djgg said:


> Welcome , I`m new as well in the last few weeks i`ve got 2 watches 1 strap since i joined The Watch Forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stuart Davies said:


> Welcome Walter - I've bought 4 watches in six weeks since joining - prepare to be skint mate


Maybe there's a pattern here? - stay away from the sales forum is my advice









Rich


----------



## stevoc (Dec 18, 2006)

w.h.s said:


> I have seen a few WWW watches over the years and really like the look of the type 48 modded o&W MP.
> 
> As i am yet to undertake any watch tinkering i would appreciate any advice on fitting a domed acrylic to the o&w mp, is it a press fit? better done by an experienced person? Where would one go in the UK to have mki parts fitted? board!


Exactly the question I'd like answering. There's a thread about this over on TZ-UK at the moment. I've got a O&W MP that I'd love to fit an acrylic crystal to.

cheers

Steve


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to







Enjoy your stay.


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks all for the warm welcome!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

stevoc said:


> w.h.s said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen a few WWW watches over the years and really like the look of the type 48 modded o&W MP.
> ...


Roys the man who can ......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello Walter, welcome to the forum


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Welcome to The Machine!


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

Nalu said:


> Welcome to The Machine!


thank you Nalu , i have often admired photography of your collection, especialy some of the older divers like the jenny caribbean.


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks!


----------

